# What lowers the most?



## themudboy (Sep 5, 2002)

I got Eibach Sportline that lowered my ride 1.9 inches with AGX KYB struts. The front sits higher then the back. (wheel gap too) Did anyone ever come across the same problem and what springs lower the car the most? The only springs I found were the Eibach's. Very Disappointed. And I don't want to go with coilovers not unless I have too becuase I wouldn't mind having a good ride. Thanks


----------



## Skinny G (May 9, 2002)

themudboy said:


> *what springs lower the car the most?*


No springs at all.

Otherwise,

Eibach Pro Kit - 1.20F 1.20R" 
Eibach Sportline - 1.60F 1.50R" 
Hyperco Gen1 - 1.40F 1.25R" 
Hyperco Gen2 - 1.00F 1.00R" 
Progress Group - 1.70F 1.70R" 
Suspension Techniques - 1.50F 1.50R" 
Tokico - 1.25F 1.25R"

<EDIT> - Sorry, these are for B13. My bad.


----------



## Chicago Tony (Apr 15, 2003)

I have the Eibach Sportlines in front and Eibach Prokits in the back. I like the look and the ride is pretty damn good. You could go with the Tien springs. They lower the front 2.5"


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

H&R and B&G both made springs with lower drops in the front to attempt to compensate for the higher front on our cars and Hyperco has one in development but its taking lots longer than expected.

I dont understand "And I don't want to go with coilovers not unless I have too becuase I wouldn't mind having a good ride." 

Are you saying that coilovers have a worse ride than springs?


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

Check out this link about how to fix the problem.

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=4384&highlight=eibach+problems

Springs:

Tein: F-2.4", R-1.2"
H&R: F-1.5", R-1.4"
Eibach Prokit: F-1.4", R-1.4"
Eibach Sportline: F-2", R-2"

From what I've heard, the H&R and Prokit are the best.


----------



## 99.se.ltd (Jun 21, 2002)

here's mine with B&G springs and KYB AGX (b13 f/B14 r) it gave an almost too low, but even drop front to rear.


----------

